# Honda NSX



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Whilst in the pub this afternoon, I was reading their copy of the 'News Of the World' they have some dizzy tart as their motoring correspondant...........who was spouting off - how you can buy a secondhand Honda NSX for Â£5k. :-X

Show me where and I'll buy as many as I can!


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Doesn't a cam belt change cost about that? I'd like one for Â£5k too please!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

She probably meant CRX.

Although you'd be hard pshed to find one that expensive (certianly the older hatchback ones, not the Del sol jobs)


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

> She probably meant CRX.
> 
> Although you'd be hard pshed to find one that expensive (certianly the older hatchback ones, not the Del sol jobs)


There was a photo of an NSX in the article as well!!

They used to have that goon Mike Rutherford as their motoring correspondant, but she is even worse than him!


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

second hand NSX is about the same value as my TT is now. It's one to consider for Â£22k (50kmiles, 5 years old)

Rhod


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

NSX's are the business - Buy "Getaway in Stockholm" 3 and 4 and listen to that engine


----------

